# Found a Good Buy



## DL Rupper (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about a Carriage Compass 30 RLS?  I know the Compass is the bottom of the Carriage line.  I think they have the same floor plan as the Cameo.  I always thought Carriage made a good unit, but now I need to know for sure.  How well do they hold up?  They use a vinyl roof.  Are they any good?


----------



## hertig (Mar 4, 2007)

Re: Found a Good Buy

Vinyl?  I haven't heard of that roof.  I would be concerned it would not hold up to the sun as well as other options (usually rubber, aluminum and fiberglass).


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 5, 2007)

Re: Found a Good Buy

Come on folks, somebody out there owns a Carrige RV that has a vinyl roof.  We just had a thread on Carrige Cameos about 2 weeks ago and 1 or 2 registered members of this forum fessed up to owning  a Carrige RV.  Please a little feedback on the roof material.   If it isn't vinyl, it is some material other than the tried and true rubber membrane.  I would just like to know how it holds up.  Thanks! :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 5, 2007)

Re: Found a Good Buy



DL, Don't know much about Carriage, except we had to do a lot of work on one locally a few years ago. 

The Vinyl roof, I do know some. Gulf Stream has started using it on Ameri Lite and Conquest that we sell. It works good a flat roof trailer. They do not like it on Fifth Wheels where the roof line changes. It does not conform like the EPDM. It IS a good roof material. It falls under the "rubber roof" category and carries a 12 year warranty just like EPDM. Gulf Stream has found out that the EPDM absorbs moisture when wet. . On their 21' Ameri Lite the absorption adds 80 pounds. The vinyl does not absorb moisture.

The one drawback to vinyl: because it has a texture finish, it is harder to keep clean.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 5, 2007)

Re: Found a Good Buy

Thanks GTS.  It must be the same material Carriage uses on their 5th Wheels.  Interesting about the flat roofs.  Carriage roofs curve over the lip for about 4 inches.  Just doing a little research.  Found a used Carriage Compass that sounds really good.  Only problems are the leather chairs don't look like they recline.  Love my recliners (2).  The range doesn't appear to have an Oven.  Just has a microwave.  Also allot of the inside storage cabinets are up high.  I'm short.  Other than that it looks wonderful. :laugh:


----------



## dmjaway (Apr 1, 2007)

RE: Found a Good Buy

Found this link DL:  http://www.roamingtimes.com/consumer/newrvs/2007-carriage-compass.asp 

Has some information.

Dave


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 1, 2007)

Re: Found a Good Buy

Hey Dave, thanks for the info.  Good link.


----------

